# 01561403.cab



## hockeygirl_018 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am trying to download my office 2003 but it is saying can't find the file 01561403.cab on my computer how do i go about fixing this. I need word on my computer since i am planning a major function


----------



## mark35 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can go on limewire and then type in Microsoft Office in the programs search bar.Download it and then install it.


----------

